

Ask HN: Why do software toolsets change so fast?  Will it ever slow down? - thatthatis

Was talking to a friend who said he quit programming because it changes so fast that he felt he wasn&#x27;t building durable skills.<p>Why is it that we have to constantly be re learning new tools and frameworks?  Why does our industry change so fast?  Will it ever slow down?
======
LarryMade2
Because you choose to?

No One says you have to, unless maybe you are in an area that values the
latest and greatest over proven results.

Established programs don't get re factored or rewritten in new technology all
that much, especially big corporate systems. If you are freelancing or haven't
worked on a long term project you probably are stuck in code du jour mode.

